# ما معنى اسمك اللي انت واخده هنا؟



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

كنت باتكلم مع العضوة العزيزة علينا هنا Secret Flower ... وسألتها عن معنى الاسم اشمعنى يعني secret...

وبعدين جت فكرة ان نعمل موضوع الناس هنا تشرح معنى الاسم اللي هي واخداه...

ممكن حتى نبقى نقترح اسامي اعضاء اساميهم مش واضحة ابداً   (بالنسبة لي انا اكتر اسم معقد ومش مفهوم هو Oesi_no)

ونبدأ بيا....واضح اوي اظن انه لعب على اسمي "جون"


الميكروفون مع Secret...


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


*secret flower* هى آلزهرة آلصغيرة إللى ممكن مآنشوفهآش بس هى بتفوح وبتكمل دورهآ
وإللى مبقآش سيكريت كدآ خآلص يآ جونى ههههههـ

*شكراً ليك**ـ **بجد على آلتوبيكـ آللذيذ*




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> *secret flower* هى آلزهرة آلصغيرة إللى ممكن مآنشوفهآش بس هى بتفوح وبتكمل دورهآ
> ...



الشكر ليكي يا سيكرت الفكرة ماكانتش هتكمل من غيرك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههه
حلوه الفكره بتاعت الموضوع 
اسمي طبعا واضح جداااا هههه
وعقبال مانعرف الاسماء اللي محتاجة قواميس بقا 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 ديسمبر 2012)

PoNA ELLy​بونا دا دلعي وإيلاي ..الله
وبيه بنسب بنوتي لربنا لأنه  فعلا  أبويا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جمييييييل جدا جداااااا شكرا جونى شكرا يسكرت
 انا مش محتاجه شرح
 اسمى-- حبو اعدائكم 
 اخترته لانى فعلا بشوف ان المحبه اقوا سلاح فى هذا الكون-- و خصوصا لما تظهر محبتك لعدوك او الى بيسيىء ليك--- كتير بتغيره---
 الرب يملاء الكل بمحبته


----------



## Eternal life (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ...

( Eternal Life  ) ومعناه الحياه الابديه .. واكيد مش لازم اشرح اشمعنى الحياه الابديه

"من آمن بي وأن مات فسيحيا وكل من حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت"_
" لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له *الحياة الابدية*"

بشكرك على الموضوع الرب يحميك ويبآركك 
_


----------



## بايبل333 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسمى بايبل333
بايبل يعنى انجيل 
اول ثلاثة ترمز الاشخاص اللى ظهروا ابونا ابراهيم 
ثانتى ثلاثة عبارة الثالوث الاقدس 
ثالث ثلاثة القرآنية هههههه ترمز الى الفتية الثلاثة 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 ديسمبر 2012)

آسف جداً  محدش سألنى عن إسمى 

بس  يعنى  ..
ها أفسره  
لانى  هاوى - ولم  ولا أقول متمكن -  فى قسم الاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة و& الرد على الشبههات 
لازم تكون الردود والحوارات صاعقة   High Voltage>>>

كمان الخدمة  عموما بمعناها الايجابي الروحى تعلمت من قداسة البابا شنوده فى محاضرة للخدام فى احد ايام السبوت  فى صيف سنة 87 ان الخادم لازم يكون زى المولد الكهربائي - الدينامو... فتكون الخدمة كلها مجالا  كهرومغناطيسي يشع بالنشاط.
محبتى لجميعكم


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> آسف جداً  محدش سألنى عن إسمى
> 
> بس  يعنى  ..
> ها أفسره
> ...



اوعى بس تكون تيار متردد

معلش قلشة بايخة ونكتة سخيفة بس ماقدرتش امسكها


مرسي لمرورك  تصدق انا كنت باستغرب اسمك فعﻻً اخيراً فهمته


----------



## +febronia+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

حوه فكرة الموضوع داا 
اعتقد ان اسمي مش في حاجه مفهوم الي حد ان ماا .. 
ومتابعه باقي الاسماء ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> *حوه *فكرة الموضوع داا



ههههههههههههههه أيوة ، وأنا برضو بقول .... الفكرة *حوة leasantr*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
الملكة معناها ............ ملكة 

هيلانة معناها ..........المشرقة، المتألقة, اللامعة والساطعة. وأصل الاسم يوناني.

معنى إسمى صعب شوية :spor2:

بس أنا إختارتة علشان ( بحب القديسة الملكة هيلانة أم الملكة قسطنطين )  اللى إكتشفت صليب الرب يسوع 

​*


----------



## اليعازر (22 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد..

اليعازر: 

كلنا نعرف معجزة الرب يسوع في إقامة اليعازر من الموت بعد اربعة أيام من موته وبعد أن نتن...

إعتبرت أن معرفتي الرب يسوع بعد مضي 50 سنة من عمري هو أشبه بقيامة 
اليعازر...فقد حييت من جديد بالرب يسوع بعد أن كنت ميتاً وأنا بعيداً عنه...
هذا معنى اسمي بالنسبة لي بكل بساطة.

.


----------



## تعيسة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

امممممم
انا بعتقد انو الاسم الي بيناسب الانسان هو الاسم الي بختارو بحياتو مش الاسم الحقيقي الي سمو الاهل
وانا الاسم الي بيمثل حياتي واضح هو التعاسة ومعناه واضح
فكرة جميلة اوي 
اشكرك


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا فكره حميله حداا
 هشام هو اقرب الاسماء لاسمي فعلا وهو معروف بمعناه العربي 
اما المهندس ليس الا مهنتي
اما .......بس خلاص​​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فين Oesi_no ؟

انا هاموت واعرف معناه ايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا معنى إسمى معروف 

دا إسم قبطى معناه سلام

و طبعا زى ما إنت شايف 

أنا عاملة زى حمامة السلام بالظبط

هههههههههههههههههههه


:1286B2~161:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> طبعا معنى إسمى معروف
> 
> دا إسم قبطى معناه سلام
> 
> ...



:smil16:

ههههههههههه بس أنا شيفاكى غير كدة خاااالص  :a63:، خاصة لما عرفت 
خيالك وافكارك فى موضوعاتك leasantr اللى عن .........نيات و ........ ضاجعو ....... كور
بلاش أفسر أكتر من كدة 
وهسيبك إنتى تكملى  الناقص مكان النقط  :hlp:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> :smil16:
> 
> ههههههههههه بس أنا شيفاكى غير كدة خاااالص  :a63:، خاصة لما عرفت
> خيالك وافكارك فى موضوعاتك leasantr اللى عن .........نيات و ........ ضاجعو ....... كور
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههه 

ما هو دا السلام اللى بأتكلم عليه:999:*


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> طبعا معنى إسمى معروف
> 
> دا إسم قبطى معناه سلام
> 
> ...




أعقتد انه يوناني مش قبطي 

وحتى في الغرب فيه ناس بتسمي Irene (آيرين - انجليزي-  و إيرين - فرنساوي) مثﻻً


وحتى فيه اعصار اسمه آيرين بييجي في امريكا Hurricane Irene




AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> :smil16:
> 
> ههههههههههه بس أنا شيفاكى غير كدة خاااالص  :a63:، خاصة لما عرفت
> خيالك وافكارك فى موضوعاتك leasantr اللى عن .........نيات و ........ ضاجعو ....... كور
> ...



ده مش خيالها يا ملكتنا ... دي قصة من الكتاب المقدس وشافت فيها انعكاسات على السياسة المصرية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ما هو دا السلام اللى بأتكلم عليه:999:*









ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام  من نوع جديد بقا  :crazy_pil


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اقول معني اسمي
اوريجانوس المصري

اوريجانوس = المعني الحرفي ابن حورس

واخترته لاني بحب جدا من صغري اسمع عنه 
واغلب اصاحبي بيقوله عليا اوريجانوس لاني لي اراء غريبه مهرطق يعني 

المصري = لاني بحب مصر اوي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> أعقتد انه يوناني مش قبطي
> 
> وحتى في الغرب فيه ناس بتسمي Irene (آيرين - انجليزي-  و إيرين - فرنساوي) مثﻻً





> ده مش خيالها يا ملكتنا ... دي قصة من الكتاب المقدس وشافت فيها انعكاسات على السياسة المصرية


منا فاهمة ، بس أنا قصدى خيالها حلو

 إنها عرفت تجيب القصة اللى تربطها مع واقع الحياة السياسية 

بس برافوا عليك عرفت تكمل النقط   ، مع إنى جايبة الإمتحان صعب :cry2:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> منا فاهمة ، بس أنا قصدى خيالها حلو
> 
> إنها عرفت تجيب القصة اللى تربطها مع واقع الحياة السياسية
> 
> بس برافوا عليك عرفت تكمل النقط   ، مع إنى جايبة الإمتحان صعب :cry2:



هههههه ﻻ دي سهلة جداً خصوصاً التانية، وخصوصاً للي شاف موضوع إيريني 
الامتحان مش صعب خالص الحقي صعبيه بقى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لي اراء غريبه *مهرطق* يعني



إيه ده وبتقولها عادى كدة 

يعنى مش زعلان من اللقب ده


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إيه ده وبتقولها عادى كدة
> 
> يعنى مش زعلان من اللقب ده



ﻻ عادي 
وانا زيه 

ده بقى فخر على فكرة من كتر ما بيتقال


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> أعقتد انه يوناني مش قبطي
> 
> وحتى في الغرب فيه ناس بتسمي Irene (آيرين - انجليزي-  و إيرين - فرنساوي) مثﻻً
> 
> ...



*هو القبطى هيرينى 

و بعدين الانجليزى و الفرنساوى واخدينها من اليونانى


و بعدين إيه إعصار آيرين 

قصدك إنى إعصار

هههههههههههههههههه:hlp:*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههه اه يا ايرينى اعصار ايرين حصل السنة اللى فاتت بس الحقيقة كان اقل من اعصار ساندى فى القوة عاجبك كده؟ :t13:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو القبطى هيرينى
> 
> و بعدين الانجليزى و الفرنساوى واخدينها من اليونانى
> 
> ...



ماهو القبطي فيه كلمات يوناني كتير (loanwords) يعني كلمات متاخدة م اليوناني زي ما هي، زي النهاردة لما نقول كمبيوتر 

كرياليسون مثﻻً دي يوناني...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه اه يا ايرينى اعصار ايرين حصل السنة اللى فاتت بس الحقيقة كان اقل من اعصار ساندى فى القوة عاجبك كده؟ :t13:



الحمدلله إن آيرين أقل من ساندى
إيرينى طيوبة على طول
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ساندي عملت لك عقدة انتي يا انجل!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عجبانى فكرة الموضوع دة خليتنا نكتشف حاجات كتير 

sha2awet 2alam 
هى شقاوة قلم بس بالفرانكو ... و شقاوة دة اسم بيتقالى من زمان على الانترنت بقالى بيه حوالى 10 سنين و مش عارفة السبب الحقيقة leasantr .. كل اللى عملته انى زودت كلمة قلم .. يعنى من الاخر اى مصيبة هتتكتب القلم هو اللى عملها مش انا :t23: *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عجبانى فكرة الموضوع دة خليتنا نكتشف حاجات كتير
> 
> sha2awet 2alam
> هى شقاوة قلم بس بالفرانكو ... و شقاوة دة اسم بيتقالى من زمان على الانترنت بقالى بيه حوالى 10 سنين و مش عارفة السبب الحقيقة leasantr .. كل اللى عملته انى زودت كلمة قلم .. يعنى من الاخر اى مصيبة هتتكتب القلم هو اللى عملها مش انا :t23: *




أقولك أنا إية السبب الحقيقة 

علشان مش لابسة 













هدوم تقيلة والجو برد تلج leasantr


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أقولك أنا إية السبب الحقيقة
> 
> علشان مش لابسة
> 
> ...


*
مين قال الجو برد تلج ؟؟

دة حر نار و ينهال علينا عرق الشعوب :new6:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> مين قال الجو برد تلج ؟؟
> 
> دة حر نار و ينهال علينا عرق الشعوب :new6:*



ههههههههههههههههههههه أيوة عندك حق 

عرق الشعوب العربية 

بس عرق الشعوب جابلنا الكافية :cry2: قصدى حب الشوباب :hlp:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله ياجوني
بجد موضوع جميل جداا
تسلم ايديك عليه
برص ياسيدي
اكيد اسمي مش محتاج تفسير
واثقه فيك يارب .. لاني بثق في ربنا جداا جدا
واخترته لاني لما جيت سجلت هنا في المنتدي
كنت بمر بظروف صعبه جدا
وايام قاسية عليا جدا جدا
بس كنت دايما بقول بيني وبين نفسي 
اني انا واثقه في ربنا انه لازم هيعدي الايام دي
واكيد مسيرها تنتهي
والحمد لله عدت وانتهت

وبجد تسلم ايديك
*
*




*


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2012)

انا سعيد اوى بالسؤال دة ​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا سعيد اوى بالسؤال دة ​



اجاوب لك انا (والاجابة معظمها في صورة بروفايلك)  


كان فيلم بيحكي عن طفل اسمه مارتشيللينو حصلت له معجزة...
و Pan y vino بالاسباني يعني خبز وخمر

او بالايطالي...Marcellino: pane e vino


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت حابه اقولج ان من زمان معجبه بنك نيمج احسه يناسبج وااايد
وانتي راعية شخصيه راقيه مايناسبها غير ذا النك نيم

هلا جوني اشلونك دايما اجيك متاخره الذنب مو علي على ذي الزحمه اكيد

اجل تبغي تعرف وش تعني النك نيمات البشر وش له تبغي تعرف ؟
مو ابرك لك تروح تغسل مواعينك وصحونك وتكنس بيتك 
وتغسل الثياب بدل ذي اللقافه
ولا اقولك هات اغسلهم لك اكسب فيك اجر 

معنى الاسم كنت اعرفه بس ناسيه ذا الحين

ليش اخترته.. لان مافي اسم ارتاح فيه كثير كثر اسمي واحس كل الاسامي ماتعبر ..
وش له ادور على اسماء اخرىوانا عندي اسم ..
 موا جراءه مش انا هيفاء الهاشمي الوحيده في النت في غيري بنفس النك نيم 
 بتلاقي كثير هيفاوات وهاشميات


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سيكرت حابه اقولج ان من زمان معجبه بنك نيمج احسه يناسبج وااايد
> وانتي راعية شخصيه راقيه مايناسبها غير ذا النك نيم
> 
> هلا جوني اشلونك دايما اجيك متاخره الذنب مو علي على ذي الزحمه اكيد
> ...



يا نهار ابيض انا نص الكﻻم مش فاهمه بصراحة  خصوصاً ف اول سطر  بس فهمت انه مدح في سيكرت ومتفق معاه 

بس منورة الموضوع يا هيفا 

- انا غسلت مواعيني امبارح اكسبي فيا ثواب بقى في المرة الجاية مش هاقول لا ابداً تشكري يا هيفا

"اي" انا مش عارف الناس دي بصراحة بتاخد اسامي غريبة ليه  ماناخد اسامينا الطبيعية 

كويس انك قلتي لهم ان فيه هيفاء الهاشمي كتير عشان مايفتكروش انهم انتي


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كنت باتكلم مع العضوة العزيزة علينا هنا Secret Flower ... وسألتها عن معنى الاسم اشمعنى يعني secret...
> 
> وبعدين جت فكرة ان نعمل موضوع الناس هنا تشرح معنى الاسم اللي هي واخداه...
> 
> ...


اوسي هو دلع يوسف 
وده اخويا 
اللى سجلت باسمه لانى وقت التسجيل مكنش فى بالى اسامى  فروحت مقتبس اسم اخويا واتشهرت بيه فمغيرتوش


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اوسي هو دلع يوسف
> وده اخويا
> اللى سجلت باسمه لانى وقت التسجيل مكنش فى بالى اسامى  فروحت مقتبس اسم اخويا واتشهرت بيه فمغيرتوش



فعـﻻً؟ طب و "نو" ؟؟

وليه اوسي مكتوبة كده؟ 

مش oosi مثلاً ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> فعـﻻً؟ طب و "نو" ؟؟
> 
> وليه اوسي مكتوبة كده؟
> 
> مش oosi مثلاً ؟




زى ما عرف يكتب بقا ، أنت هتعلقلة المشنقة :t32:


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> زى ما عرف يكتب بقا ، أنت هتعلقلة المشنقة :t32:



ثواني بقى اصل الاسم ده بالذات مجنني من زمان


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ثواني بقى اصل الاسم ده بالذات مجنني من زمان



عليك نور 

أهو .. هو كاتبة كدة بالذات علشان *يجننك *:yahoo:


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2012)

* نو يعنى بلاش 
المقصود بنو بلاش اوسي
ابعد عن اوسي ده شرير 
اللى بيقرب منى مش بيلاقى غير الحزن والشر 
فكرة بقى كتبتها كدة ليه ومش كتبتها بطريقة تانيه الكلام ده كان من 10 11 سنه ولا فاكر اصلا  بدايه دخولى النت بالاسم ده كان على ايه 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 ديسمبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## فهد عبود (28 ديسمبر 2012)

فهد عبود .. اسمي


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2012)

فكرته جميلة الموضوع فى فعلا اسماء كتير بتكون غامضه ومش مفهومه
ميرسى جونى

اسمى نيفيان ودا اسمى الحقيقى  لما جيت اسجل فى المنتدى مكنش فى بالى اى اسم  ومع العلم انى مش متعوده اسجل باسمى الحقيقى ابدا وتقريبا دى اول واخر مره اعملها  ههه الاغلبيه بيكتبوه غلط وبعتقد كمان لو سمعتهم هلاقيهم بينطقوه كمان غلط ^__^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento mucho انا اسمي معناه اسفه جداا
قبلو كان اسمي الحق حق لاني ساعتها كنت بدور الحق وقولت مع نفسي اكيد الحق حق وهيبان وبعد كده غيرتو lo siento mucho 
وساعتها حبيت اتاسف لحد كتييير فغيرتو ل كده
وبس
موضوع لذيذ  وفضولي يا جوني ههههه
ميرسي


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> lo siento mucho انا اسمي معناه اسفه جداا
> قبلو كان اسمي الحق حق لاني ساعتها كنت بدور الحق وقولت مع نفسي اكيد الحق حق وهيبان وبعد كده غيرتو lo siento mucho
> وساعتها حبيت اتاسف لحد كتييير فغيرتو ل كده
> وبس
> ...



مرسيييي لمرورك...

تصدقي فعﻻً مرسي انك شرحتي؟

انا شخصياً كنت باقراها كده Lo sciento mucho
وعرفت انها اسباني بس خمنت انها يعني "العلم الكتبر" او حاجة كده 

بس قصة مثيرة فعـﻻً  مرسي لمشاركتك


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

( Manoosha )

دلع اسمى ^__^


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Manoosha قال:


> ( Manoosha )
> 
> دلع اسمى ^__^



منورة التوبيك مرسيي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

روزي ده دلع اسمي
ورقم86 ده سنة ميلادي

موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> روزي ده دلع اسمي
> ورقم86 ده سنة ميلادي
> 
> موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​



ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا روزي....


----------



## أحمد العابر (20 يناير 2013)

العابر من الظلمة الى النور ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)

* ليون لاني برج الاسد 
وكوبتك علشان انا ولله الحمد كوفتس ارثذوكس موحد بالله 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ليون لاني برج الاسد
> وكوبتك علشان انا ولله الحمد كوفتس ارثذوكس موحد بالله
> *​



ومتنساش ان أنا اللى سميتك :fun_lol:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ومتنساش ان أنا اللى سميتك :fun_lol:



*إنتى على كدة كنتى ح تسمينى العقربة القبطية :love45:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى على كدة كنتى ح تسمينى العقربة القبطية :love45:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههه لية بس كدة 

 إنتى حمامة سلام الصحراء الغربية  يا غالية :fun_lol:


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه لية بس كدة
> 
> إنتى حمامة سلام الصحراء الغربية  يا غالية :fun_lol:



طب وانا يا ملكتنا لو هتسميني هتسميني ايه؟


----------

